# Fun little game



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

for those who hadn't seen this game it's kinda fun! 

http://www.de-animator.com/


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hehe, I love that game! Only thing that gets me is the reload. I wish you could reload during downtime without having to shoot all your bullets first.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, God, I saw this on Halloweenforum. I played for hours. It is awesome. Thanks FE.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought I would bump this thread for the new members. I just spent about an hour playing. I think it's going in my favorites. hehehe


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what is this???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks as if a link is missing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess it is...I must have been deleted or lost?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.de-animator.com/

How did I remember that???

Have fun!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Made it to Stage 8, 73 shots on the first go-round


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the repost


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fun game.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you'lll waste too much time on it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I suck at this


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Works better using a mouse instead of the touch pad on my laptop.


----------

